# Holiday Tutorial contest open now!



## Janice (Dec 5, 2010)

Greetings,   Usually every year around this time I throw an event called the "HaulADays" where we give out prizes simply for being a member of the Specktra community. I wasn't able to do that this year, but I still wanted to do *something* a little festive to get us into the Holiday spirit.   This is the time of year when we are totally busy working, trying to find time for present shopping, holiday baking and a million other things. We always want to look pretty for the events and parties during the season so I ask you, the Specktra community (and beyond!), to help us accomplish that! To that end I've decided to throw a “Holiday Beauty” Tutorial Contest. There is only one rule with this contest: you need to create a “Holiday” look. From full out glam to quick and easy we want you to share your favorite holiday creation!  The tutorials will be voted on by the Specktra community and the winner will be awarded with a $25 MAC e-GC (delivered by email) as well as Noble Knights lash & line eye bag from Tartan Tale. We will also have a reward for the runner up - the Thrillseekers pigment and glitter set from Tartan Tale.  

 

  The contest is open now. Video and picture tutorials are accepted as entries until 12/21/2010. Only new videos and picture tutorials please. When you have yours ready to post, please create a new thread for the tutorial in the *Tutorial Contest Entries* forum. On 12/22 voting will begin and stay open until Christmas Eve (12/24). The winner and runner up will be announced on Christmas Day (12/25).   I am so excited! Please tell your friends about our contest on Twitter, Facebook, etc.  and share the URL to this announcement!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## ahilal (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

exciting stuff right guys?! i hope plenty of you entrer!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 6, 2010)

Oooh I'm gonna try to enter this year


----------



## PinkyBoicourt (Dec 8, 2010)

I will definitely enter this!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm tempted to enter.


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Dec 10, 2010)

Can we only enter once? Or are multiple entries accepted?


----------



## stephaniev91 (Dec 11, 2010)

how do we enter?


----------



## Janice (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback all, I look forward to seeing your entries! :bouquet:  For the questions:  1) Can you enter multiple times?  No, multiple entries will only dilute your own voting pool and has the potential to unfairly impact the other participants.   2) How do I enter?  Simply create a new thread with your tutorial in the *Tutorial Contest Entries* forum.


----------



## Janice (Dec 18, 2010)

There are still a handful of days left to enter the Tutorial contest. I really want to give these prizes out, look forward to seeing what you all come up with.


----------



## stephaniev91 (Dec 18, 2010)

im new at this and i really dont know how to enter help!


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2010)

*Voting is open now!*   http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/172488/vote-now-holiday-tutorial-contest-voting-ends-12-24


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh no  Can I still join? since the voting is up already!


----------



## Janice (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry, but entries were closed on 12/21 as stated in the contest rules.  I plan on having more contests through the new year, check back.


----------



## Janice (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats to Cydonian for taking home the prize in our Holiday tutorial contest.


----------

